
World’s First Photonic Neural Network Unveiled - striketheviol
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602938/worlds-first-photonic-neural-network-unveiled/
======
visarga
Faster neural nets are essential for robotics. Take a look at this video from
2009 demonstrating a 1000fps vision system and a very fast robot hand. Then
compare to recent videos of robots being slow as a turtle.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KxjVlaLBmk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KxjVlaLBmk)

